
Nvidia in Advanced Talks to Buy SoftBank’s Chip Company Arm - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-31/nvidia-said-in-advanced-talks-to-buy-softbank-s-chip-company-arm
======
beefman
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24009177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24009177)

------
mikece
I wonder if it would be possible for a consortium of companies like Apple,
Microsoft, and Google to swoop in and outbid Nvidia? All of them rely on
customization agreements with ARM and Nvidia, being a chip maker, would be
competition. And a consortium like that would allow the consortium members to
keep their changes to themselves so whatever Qualcomm and Microsoft are doing
with the SQ1 or Apple with their Silicon stuff wouldn't have to be shared will
all consortium members -- or a competing chip maker like Nvidia.

~~~
ksec
Apple, Qualcomm and possibly Microsoft already keep all the changes to
themselves. They have a Perpetual multi-use licenses.

------
ksec
Normally I would be critical, and call these rumours BS as it doesn't make any
sense for Nvidia to own ARM. But First Bloomberg has a decent track record
with regards to leaks on M&A, Second being Jensen is one of the best CEO in
Silicon Valley.

Assuming this rumours is true, He must have some grand plan or better insight
on how this will play out.

Personally I would like ARM to stay independent just like TSMC.

------
maxbaines
Bargain of the century, given the emerging dominance of ARM.

